# We got a truck!



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Sweet! What year is it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

it's a 98 =D I will get pictures..forgot about this thread


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Make sure you take great mechanical care of it. The V-8 isn't the best thing they made. Especially the transmissions. My last dodge was a v8. The honey won't let me get another V8. Lol. They're notorious for issues. Never forget to change your oil, and always keep up with your transmission checks. My truck was a commuter, and a few times per year towed a 2 horse trailer. The transmission was fully rebuilt at 50k. 

But none of that is ment at an insult to your truck. This is my second truck of Tue same body style. I love them! Wish mine was 4x4!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats on your new truck! 3 words...locking gas cap. (at least until prices come back down)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome! We got our truck a few months ago too; a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500, extended cab, with a big ol' Hemi engine. Love it!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Congrats on your new truck! 3 words...locking gas cap. (at least until prices come back down)


 
whats locking gas cap?...do you mean so people won't steal the gasoline?


----------

